# Got broken in



## jprossouw (3/2/19)

Last night me and better half and some friends went out, came back home and saw something wasnt right. Front door was half open, went in, and noticed the sliding door was taken off the rail. Someone felt the need to break in to our place, and some items are gone, laptops, my vape and juice, cellphones, all the small stuff thats easy to carry. 

The fact that someone came into my place without permission, pisses me off more than anything. 

Anyway, just felt like venting a bit....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/19)

So sorry @jprossouw! Nothing more aggravating than that! Hope they crashed into a tree and all died!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (3/2/19)

This just sucks beyond words. And I'm getting tired of hearing "this is the land we live in" excuse. It is not and it shouldn't be.

And I find it just extra insulting if they steal your vapegear.

Let us know if you need anything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## jprossouw (3/2/19)

@Rob Fisher And that the accident was caused from the batteries that venter in the electronic.

@Adephi Ja for sure, its not the land or country, but people whose fingers are way too long. Juice wise i mostly diy, but have nothing to vape it in, and the irony is, i left my gear at home to avoid it being stolen when out. That obviously didnt work lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (3/2/19)

sorry to hear, i'm sure most of can relate. i have actually started keeping spares in the office just in case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (3/2/19)

sorry to hear, dumb f#cks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

jprossouw said:


> Last night me and better half and some friends went out, came back home and saw something wasnt right. Front door was half open, went in, and noticed the sliding door was taken off the rail. Someone felt the need to break in to our place, and some items are gone, laptops, my vape and juice, cellphones, all the small stuff thats easy to carry.
> 
> The fact that someone came into my place without permission, pisses me off more than anything.
> 
> Anyway, just felt like venting a bit....


Wow that sucks. Nothing worse than someone violating your private space like that. 

I second @Adephi and his offer, if you need anything just shout and we’ll see what we can do to help you out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw (3/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> Wow that sucks. Nothing worse than someone violating your private space like that.
> 
> I second @Adephi and his offer, if you need anything just shout and we’ll see what we can do to help you out.


Thank you for the offer. I currently dont have anything to suck on. Keeping my eye on the classifieds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/2/19)

Sorry to hear about this @jprossouw 
Hope you manage to get some good replacement gear soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jprossouw (3/2/19)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about this @jprossouw
> Hope you manage to get some good replacement gear soon!


Thanks @Silver, nothing yet for my budget, hopefully soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

jprossouw said:


> I currently dont have anything to suck on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

jprossouw said:


> Thank you for the offer. I currently dont have anything to suck on. Keeping my eye on the classifieds


But true story, just shout if you need to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw (3/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> But true story, just shout if you need to.


 What i did discover today, is that the person was kind enough to overlook a dripper and set of batteries. Luckilly just keeping an eye out for a mod

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

jprossouw said:


> What i did discover today, is that the person was kind enough to overlook a dripper and set of batteries. Luckilly just keeping an eye out for a mod


So he was a decent kind of a thief then. Lucky you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/2/19)

jprossouw said:


> What i did discover today, is that the person was kind enough to overlook a dripper and set of batteries. Luckilly just keeping an eye out for a mod


I have a Crea squonk mod you can have if you don’t come right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (3/2/19)

jprossouw said:


> What i did discover today, is that the person was kind enough to overlook a dripper and set of batteries. Luckilly just keeping an eye out for a mod



Unfortunately all my mods are in rotation. I'm sure you will find something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (4/2/19)

@jprossouw ..... I have a Coppervape squonker that needs abit of tlc. You welcome to take it if you into mech squonkers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

